# Curing With Flavor!



## Uk1 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Okay i was just wondering,*

*In previous grows when it comes down to curing ive picked the bud and it smelt real fruity then when i dried it the taste & smell was reduced by loads ...SO... my question is *

*How do you keep the bud from being reduced in flavor!!*

:hairpull: *          :hairpull:            :hairpull:            :hairpull:            :hairpull:             :hairpull:             :hairpull: *


----------



## jomchimpo (Apr 28, 2008)

I've heard that if when curing you place some sort of fruit in the same container as the bud, the bud will aquire some of the scent/flavor of the fruit. I'm pretty skeptical of this myself but i cant be sure until i try it.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 28, 2008)

i never put anything with my buds and they stay fruity yastin.  sounds like yours might be gettin a tad bit too dry.  i hang em for a week then straight to jars.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 29, 2008)

I recently learned that adding mollasses to your water (one tablespoon of mollasses per gallon of water) in the last 6 weeks before harvest will increase bud size by 20% AND give your dried buds a sweet fruity flavor.

I'm just trying this now for the first time so I can't speak from personal experience. But my MJ Horticulture bible says it works and some posters here swear by it. Food for thought.


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2008)

jomchimpo said:
			
		

> I've heard that if when curing you place some sort of fruit in the same container as the bud, the bud will aquire some of the scent/flavor of the fruit. I'm pretty skeptical of this myself but i cant be sure until i try it.



orange peel, lemon peel, will lend a 'hint' of fruity aroma, but it can also encourage mold with uncured weed.
  There is no method of "flavoring" bud.. IMHO. It is what it is...
  Cureing and nutrients during growth, such as molasses, guanos, carbo',.may enhance/affect flavor. But it isn't in actuality "flavoring"...


----------



## red_ss (Apr 29, 2008)

I think you are drying your weed for more than a week. that what happend with me my first plant i let it dry for 2 weeks and after the first week i felt like the tastae is disapearing day after day, so with my second plant i just kept it for a week and the taste are great.


----------



## headband (Apr 29, 2008)

its all in the drying process, *slow it down as much as possible* it will retain its smell if you dry it correctly.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> its all in the drying process, *slow it down as much as possible* it will retain its smell if you dry it correctly.


I totally agree. After a good cure it can actually taste better.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 29, 2008)

yes that was going to be my question...Do you cure your buds?  If so for how long?  Even my fruity strains like mango, taste green before they are cured.


----------



## headband (Apr 29, 2008)

yes, I cure my buds. After completely dry, roughly 8-10 days, 4-5 dry time, 3 days brown bags, I seal them in big mason jars. I layed some aside, to smoke while waiting, but also had to buy bud, but thats a normal thing I cured for 30 days, and then started to smoke. Much better. Then I had a jar I didnt crack open till the 60th day, and I couldnt tell any difference. But I noticed a huge difference between the cured weed I smoked and the uncured weed that smoked.


----------



## Cole (Apr 29, 2008)

I personally like my buds to taste like...buds.  But there is a lots of web sites that sell these little drops for weed that smell and taste like bluberry,bubble gum,papaya,ext. The drops are water based I believe and there not very potent so your buds wont totally taste like bluberry. There cheap too.:aok:


(Google search Blueberry weed drops)


----------



## smokybear (Apr 29, 2008)

I like the taste of ganga. I would never want to ruin it with drops. Sounds foolish to me. A good cure is key to good taste. Mason jars are great for curing. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 29, 2008)

thank you all for your replys


----------



## Uk1 (May 4, 2008)

hmm this isnt making sense , why is the smell different when its being cured than when it was growing


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 2, 2008)

jomchimpo said:
			
		

> I've heard that if when curing you place some sort of fruit in the same container as the bud, the bud will aquire some of the scent/flavor of the fruit. I'm pretty skeptical of this myself but i cant be sure until i try it.


ive done it before apples and oranges it would smell a little like the fruit but wount really taste like it may be a tad


----------

